# DOW International And IBCC Equivalency



## smarz911 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,
I did my A levels in *Bio, Chem and Maths.*
I was facing a problem for the past month that the *IBCC Board* was *not* making my *equivalency certificate* for *Pre-Med*.
However, according to the *PMDC *(Pakistan Medical and dental council) *it is stated in their laws* that for a *Pre-Med equivalency* a student should have *Bio and Chem as their primary subj. and the third could be either Phy or Maths.*
I have tried my best but the IBCC doesn't consider my request at all.

Anyways 
Thank fully DIMC have agreed to give me admission on my SAT 2 scores.
I had a few questions regarding DIMC and medicine in general.
1- I have heard from a Dr. in a Uni that I went to and he said that I need equivalency other wise I wont be considered "Registered" in Pak as a doctor and wont be able to practice,if this is true, Then on what grounds is DIMC giving me admission?
2- Is DIMC really worth it? I mean $18k is a huge amount for me.
3- Does DIMC really support us with better teaching techniques as compared to other Unis? and I want to know more about the lecture halls and other practicing Labs 
4- What extra curricular activities does DIMC offer and do they have a Cricket Team and how much time is invested in Sports?
5- Is MBBS in DIMC 4 years and then a year of house job so 4+1= 5 years?
6- What is a house job and do I have to pay for it (as in do I have to pay the 5th year of uni fees) ?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know too much about DIMC but without Physics, IBCC will not give you eq as a PreMed. They will give you eq for FSc but for Humanities or something similar and not premed. While this could be a problem for some colleges, I have checked with NUST and CMH and they accept FSc eq for foreign students with Humanities as long as they have studied Bio, Chem and Physics/Maths and have the SAT 2 exams in this combination also as it full fills PM&DC requirements. I have not checked with any other college including DIMC but just those 2 and that in writing/email.

Also to the best of my knowledge all MBBS programs are 5 years in Pakistan and then another year of house job. If you are going to go for USMLE or something similar I don't think house job is required


----------



## smarz911 (Sep 18, 2015)

can you tell me if Dow International takes any aptitude test, cause they have mentioned it in their brochure!


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

smarz911 said:


> can you tell me if Dow International takes any aptitude test, cause they have mentioned it in their brochure!


there's no entry test, just get at least 550 on your SATs and you're good.


----------



## smarz911 (Sep 18, 2015)

Alright thanks alot!


----------

